# Adobe Photoshop Elements 10 $49.95 at B&H



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

*24 hour sale* at B&H

Adobe Photoshop Elements 10: US$ 49.95


Adobe Photoshop Elements 10 & Premiere Elements 10: US$ 69.95


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Makes you wonder when a company can sell at this price and still turn a profit why the regular price is so much higher.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Impending new versions?


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> Makes you wonder when a company can sell at this price and still turn a profit why the regular price is so much higher.


How are you certain they earned any profit during the 24 hour sale?

The "loss leader" is a sales tactic as old as retail; sell something at a price so low you lose money on it but it brings people to your store so you can sell them more stuff while they're there. Or perhaps B&H's goal was simply to get people (like me) to advertise for them. How many new links to the B&H website were posted around the Internet during their sale? Hundreds? Thousands?


----------

